# Werewolf Soldier and Jester Clown help?



## carnivalrat (Oct 7, 2012)

Alright, so me and my girlfriend are going as a werewolf soldier, and a clown jester thing. We've got the outfits figured out but its so hard to find what we need exactly. Over the internet, it just gives us the same crappy stuff from untrustworthy looking sites, and its so hard to find it in our area. So if you know any good sites for costumes that are decently priced, that would be great.

The Werewolf soldier costume needs:
_-An army hat (one kind of like this: http://www.militaryheadgear.com/system/photos/000/023/554/large/U.S._Army_Enlisted_Man%27s_Visor_Hat.jpg?1292537584 ) 
-Black longish boots
-Dud ammo belt
-But most importantly...a werewolf mask._

Basically all my costume needs is the jester cap, which I think I might make myself since I can't find any good ones..in that case if anyone has any patterns or the like, i'd love to see them..or maybe even if you know a site that sells good hats, I'd love that too.

Our only issues are money, and whether we can trust a site or not.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

Just go to ur nearby Army Surplus store, they have cheap army gear perfect for that costume




carnivalrat said:


> Alright, so me and my girlfriend are going as a werewolf soldier, and a clown jester thing. We've got the outfits figured out but its so hard to find what we need exactly. Over the internet, it just gives us the same crappy stuff from untrustworthy looking sites, and its so hard to find it in our area. So if you know any good sites for costumes that are decently priced, that would be great.
> 
> The Werewolf soldier costume needs:
> _-An army hat (one kind of like this: http://www.militaryheadgear.com/system/photos/000/023/554/large/U.S._Army_Enlisted_Man%27s_Visor_Hat.jpg?1292537584 )
> ...


----------



## carnivalrat (Oct 7, 2012)

XandonX said:


> Just go to ur nearby Army Surplus store, they have cheap army gear perfect for that costume


 oh wow, nice! that sounds like a great solution, i'll definitely try that.


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

Hopefully you have an Army Surplus store in town! Most big cities do, perfect for authentic soldier, army, navy and police costumes! Just go early because they tend to run out of sizes around this time of year! 

As for the Jester hat, I've found this one at Party City. It's not available online...but maybe you have one near you? 
http://www.partycity.com/product/ra...y=ourPicks&size=all&from=Search&navSet=jester







carnivalrat said:


> oh wow, nice! that sounds like a great solution, i'll definitely try that.


----------



## carnivalrat (Oct 7, 2012)

We do indeed have a surplus store, oh thank you so much for that suggestion. And as for that jester hat, its almost perfect! But i've not got a Party City around to speak of...hm..perhaps taking a look at my cities other party stores may help..




XandonX said:


> Hopefully you have an Army Surplus store in town! Most big cities do, perfect for authentic soldier, army, navy and police costumes! Just go early because they tend to run out of sizes around this time of year!
> 
> As for the Jester hat, I've found this one at Party City. It's not available online...but maybe you have one near you?
> http://www.partycity.com/product/ra...y=ourPicks&size=all&from=Search&navSet=jester


----------

